# HELP Removal of toilet from Ford Duetto 1998



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking for information on removing toilet and shower unit on my transit van, trying to remove it but some of the screws seem to be fitted from the top and can't get into them.
Derek


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

BUMP :wink:


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Got it out. Had to force the screws at the top, no way of getting to them. Must have been put in first.
Thanks anyway.
Derek


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

looked like you are the only one who has had to do that job then.

glad you managed.

cabby


----------

